# Serverstatistiksofware



## Wolfsbein (30. Oktober 2002)

Hallo.
Ich bin mit dem Auwertungsprogramm meines Hosters nicht ganz zufrieden. Daher möchte ich meine Logfiles lokal auswerten lassen. Kennt jemand kostenlose Scripte die nach Möglichkeit unter WAMP laufen und tar.gz Archive lesen? Danke.


----------



## Cattoaster (8. November 2002)

Ich nutze dieses Topic einfach mal aus:
Ich suche etwas aehnliches:
Es sollte ein tool sein das (wenn moeglich unter win) laueft und mir mit hilfe eines apache access.log eine detailierte zugriffsstatistik fuer ein UNTERVERZEICHNIS geben kann.

thx in advance


----------



## Cattoaster (9. November 2002)

ok, bevor ich jetzt noch geflamt werde das ich einen thread vergewaltige ohne selbst constructiv zu sein:

Also es waere sehr praktisch, wenn du uns sagen koenntest welche stats dein provider nutzt.
ich kann dir 2 sachen empfehlen:

AW-Stats 
Demo: hier 
Das Ding laeuft auf jeden unter linux, aber da es in perl geschrieben ist sollte es bei installierter Perl 5.x auch unter windows laufen. zur not hilft dir onkel google.com weiter.

Als Alternative: webalizer
Da ich gerade keinen Link habe such doch einfach mal mit google nach 'webalizer". Die ersten 2-3 Treffer werden dich dahin fuhren wo du hin willst.

Ich kenne beide tools eigentlich nur als User aber bei webalizer weiss ich das er fuer win erhaeltlich ist. *.tar.gz koennen sie afaik nicht verarbeiten, aber ein tar.gz kannst du mit winzip, winace oder afaik auch powerarchiver entpacken. Das sollte ja kein Problem sein (Ich nehme jetzt mal an das du nicht alle 20 mins aktuelle stats haben musst.)


So ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.
Mir selbst kann ich nicht helfen und ich werde wegen der untergangsgefahr einen neuen eroeffnen der ganz dem webalizer gewidmet ist


----------



## Wolfsbein (9. November 2002)

Danke. Das probiere ich mal aus. Mein Hoster hat Analog.


----------

